# TNT Hawaiian tortellini salad



## letscook (Jun 13, 2016)

I saw this recipe and thought it would be something different to try.
I used the tortellini  that is in the pasta isles in the bag by Barilla  and just cooked them up as that is what I had on hand. I diced the ham up in smaller pcs, I used fresh garlic and 1/2 of the fresh grated ginger, reason being I thought that fresh ginger can be powerful.
It was delicious.  Will be making this one a lot. Thank you to The slow roast Italian recipe.  

Hawaiian Tortellini Salad


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 13, 2016)

I think the dressing would also make a great cabbage salad for a potluck or picnic.


----------



## letscook (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes it would be great for cabbage salad


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 13, 2016)

Good golly, that's one *beautiful* salad!! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm always curious
why do folks associate pineapple with Hawaii?
Pineapple is indigenous to South America
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pineapple


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm always curious
> why do folks associate pineapple with Hawaii?
> Pineapple is indigenous to South America
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pineapple



Probably because for most of the 20th century, most pineapple on the mainland was grown in Hawaii. Packaging and advertising encouraged the association. 

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-...but-does-your-fruit-come-from-hawaii-5211854/


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 16, 2016)

I guess when I see recipes that have pineapple in it and folks call it "Hawaiian" this or that ... it's not Hawaiian food per se just because it has pineapple in it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 16, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm always curious
> why do folks associate pineapple with Hawaii?
> Pineapple is indigenous to South America
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pineapple



Probably because of the large Dole pineapple fields up on the North Shore. When I lived there the Dole plant was down by the State prison. When it was muggy out and the plant was working at full force, you could not only smell the pineapple, you could feel it. You left that area all sticky from it raining on you. Why not sugar considering all the cane fields there used to be on all the Islands. That was a major product. I had friends out in Ewa Beach, and at that time there were cane field there. 

There used to be a stand up on the North Shore hear Haleiwa where you could buy a freshly picked pineapple. You could have it shipped home or take it with you and eat it in your hotel room. Those pineapples cost twice what you paid on the mainland. The good old tourist dollar at work. Yea!


----------

